# Wabi-Kusa experiment



## Hendre (5 Oct 2021)

Hi all.

I have been super keen on Wabi-Kusas lately and took the oportunity to make some while trimming my slowtech scape. I was unable to find a satisfactory guide on making clay media, so I wrapped sphagnum moss into a ball, coated it in whatever weedy moss I have in my tank and added some plants. Some like hygrophila already wilted somewhat but will hopefully bounce back. Here are some pictures of the moss balls:












Plants include:
Crypt wendtii green
Buce wavy green
Anubais barteri
Java fern
Hygrophila pinnitafida
Micro swords
Some stem, can't remember the name

I put the balls in 1cm of water in a closed aquarium under LED light to acclimate the plants to emersed growing. Quite excited for the results!


----------



## Ady34 (25 Oct 2021)

Look forward to seeing how this goes.
Any more updates?


----------



## Hendre (27 Oct 2021)

I am hopefully going home this weekend to check on them! I remember the pinnitafida sulking almost immediately but we shall see how it recovered or if it died


----------



## Hendre (2 Nov 2021)

Some photos! One pinnitafida doing well, others not so much, but overall doing well


----------



## GTomas (3 Nov 2021)

Looking great 👍🏻
How did the Java Fern do?


----------



## Hendre (4 Nov 2021)

Thanks!
It is looking a little iffy but it must be hard for larger plants to suddenly adapt to emersed growth. Edges a bit brown and so on. I will try and apply a little bit of fertiliser next time I am home


----------



## GTomas (4 Nov 2021)

So far, I have never had luck with Java fern growing emersed. Please keep us posted, hopefully it will do well in your setup. Cheers. Tom


----------



## Hendre (4 Nov 2021)

GTomas said:


> So far, I have never had luck with Java fern growing emersed. Please keep us posted, hopefully it will do well in your setup. Cheers. Tom


I have a tank that I sort of leave alone, tonnes of algae and whatever. But as the water level slowly dropped my long (20-30cm) java fern leaves were left in air, they look waxier and generally healthy, along with anubias that is the same. Its roots are still in water. The treasure for this would be some bolbitis!


----------



## Hendre (14 Mar 2022)

The plant growth has been immense. Never had to fiddle with it at all


----------

